# heel/toe turns



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

I had the same problem when i first started, i think i was just scared to lean forward cause every time i did i fell over. I took a 1.5h lesson and the kid explained to me what i was doing wrong and how to do it properlly and now i can link my turns and love it. I think i have more fun leaning forward than backwards, i test myself how close i can get to the snow without smacking down lol


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Snowolf has it dialed. put more weight on your lead foot. This pushes the nose of your board on the surface more allowing the beginning of your effective edge to bite and initiate the turn. So, to sum it up, do NOT BE SCARED TO LEAN DOWNHILL!!!! Hardcore all the way, dude!!


----------

